
Skype update disliked by users - sgt101
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/technology-40526116/skype-backlash-worst-update-ever
======
cerved
Because it's utter shit. Why are calls DEFAULTED TO SPEAKER?

Also, it's not like it was good before..

